
European Parliament and End-2-End Encryption - CarolineW
As a quick experiment, and just for my own interest, I thought I&#x27;d pull and collate all the submissions about the proposal by the European Parliament to &quot;enforce&quot; end-to-end encryption.  To make the links clickable, I&#x27;ve put them in a comment.<p>It does occur to me that there are some missing, and that will be because items that get marked as duplicates often get deleted, and may be omitted  from search results.<p>My thanks to the team at algolia.com for making a tool even a numpty like me can use.
======
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14567832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14567832)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14571050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14571050)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14577828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14577828)
<\- The discussion is here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14579915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14579915)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14582418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14582418)
<\- Another 5 comments here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14585536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14585536)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14585725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14585725)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14585730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14585730)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586271)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14592745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14592745)

